# At the beach today....



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

Lovely and cool compared to here... 96 deg f in my area.. just 79 f at the coast.. so refreshing..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Aug 12, 2022)

Nice beach.  Something for everyone.

I remember visiting houses like that out west, usa!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## Kika (Aug 12, 2022)

I have seen pictures of the upside-down house somewhere.  The beach and water looks beautiful.  I hope you had a nice day, and it relieved your pain somehow.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Nice beach.  Something for everyone.
> 
> I remember visiting houses like that out west, usa!


you're right Peps.. there is something for most people at that beach.. and the surrounding areas.. it's predominately a family area...

Not my choice of beach. The last time I went there I took my daughter age 14, ..that was over 30 years ago... ..but I wasn't going to turn down a nice trip from my friend.... but I think that will be the last time I go there tbh.. not really keen on it myself..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

Kika said:


> I have seen pictures of the upside-down house somewhere.  The beach and water looks beautiful.  I hope you had a nice day, and it relieved your pain somehow.


It was less painful walking around than when I sat down, so I did a lot of walking and taking pics...


----------



## Pepper (Aug 12, 2022)

It's not sandy enough and the sand should be white.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

Pepper said:


> It's not sandy enough and the sand should be white.


that's what I'm used to in Spain... and also in some of the beaches here East of me... the ones further south tend to be very stony....


----------



## Pepper (Aug 12, 2022)

Yes, I was surprised at how lacking in sand Brighton UK was!  All stones where I was!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Yes, I was surprised at how lacking in sand Brighton UK was!  All stones where I was!


Brighton is all pebbles.. which is surprising because part of it is a Nudist beach... ( that's in East Sussex)

I was at Clacton-on-sea today.. ( Essex)  both places are in the South east ..  the other side of London from me.. for those who don't know..


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 12, 2022)

Pepper said:


> It's not sandy enough and the sand should be white.


Why would the sand be white? Sand where I am is the same colour as the above beach. Just curious...


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 12, 2022)

Nice pictures, as always, thanks!



IrisSenior said:


> Why would the sand be white? Sand where I am is the same colour as the above beach. Just curious...


The color of beached depends on the minerals the sand is made of.  North Florida (Gulf side) has very white beaches because they are well washed quartz.  In some volcanic areas beaches are black.  I like any beach, color is of little importance!


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

Gorgeous photos, thank you for taking us there.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 12, 2022)

Great pics, @hollydolly !!


----------



## Millyd (Aug 12, 2022)

Very noticeable that hardly anyone is wearing a hat in the extreme heat


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

Millyd said:


> Very noticeable that hardly anyone is wearing a hat in the extreme heat


tbf..it was quite breezy...very hard to keep a hat on in the strong breeze right at the beach or on the Pier...and it was only in the 70's,,, not like here which was in the 90's.. and I go nowhere without my hat when we have strong sun....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 12, 2022)

The flower beds on the Prom... sadly not looking as good as they usually do due to the extreme heat and no rain for weeks..


----------



## Jace (Aug 12, 2022)

Great pics, HD...hope you enjoyed...as much as we liked viewing.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> Why would the sand be white? Sand where I am is the same colour as the above beach. Just curious...


In Bermuda there is a beach with pink sand.  My own preference is white.  The sand where I live is not white, it is more of the color of the OP beach.  There is a lot of it though.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

This is a pink Beach in Crete, Greek Islands... I've been there..





..and this is a beautiful Pink Lake in Australia..


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Jace said:


> Great pics, HD...hope you enjoyed...as much as we liked viewing.


Thank you Jace, very kind of you to say...


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


You take beautiful photos, Holly. Mine, unfortunately, never seem to turn out very well.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

WheatenLover said:


> You take beautiful photos, Holly. Mine, unfortunately, never seem to turn out very well.


thanks WL... I don't have any fancy equipment, but it's been said many times that I take nice photos.. I think it's all in the 'eye'' if you see what I mean..


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 13, 2022)

NJ beaches have the same sand color as yours, Holly, but they are far more wider than yours, to say the least.

The North Shore of Long Island beaches are all stones and pebbles, much like the ones seen all along the Mediterranean.


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> thanks WL... I don't have any fancy equipment, but it's been said many times that I take nice photos.. I think it's all in the 'eye'' if you see what I mean..


Yeah, I know what you mean. My daughter has the eye, but I do not. All the artistic genes bypassed me.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> NJ beaches have the same sand color as yours, Holly, but they are far more wider than yours, to say the least.
> 
> The North Shore of Long Island beaches are all stones and pebbles, much like the ones seen all along the Mediterranean.


we do have some very wide beaches here Lois.. for example this one in Cornwall






this one in Dorset here in the South..





Did you know however that North Wildwood beach where you live is the widest beach in the world ?


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2022)

Those are baby beaches compared to what is in usa.  Nice, though, not criticizing your tiny beaches!


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Those are baby beaches compared to what is in usa.  Nice, though, not criticizing your tiny beaches!


We're a small Island !!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2022)

Wildwood NJ


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Wildwood NJ
> View attachment 234234
> 
> View attachment 234235


I already mentioned Wildwood NJ... it's the largest Beach in the world.. and given the HUGE sizes of Australian beaches that takes some doing..


----------



## Pepper (Aug 13, 2022)

Yes, you did mention Wildwood, so I supplied the photos to back you up!


----------



## jujube (Aug 13, 2022)

Pepper said:


> In Bermuda there is a beach with pink sand.  My own preference is white.  The sand where I live is not white, it is more of the color of the OP beach.  There is a lot of it though.


I went to a black-sand beach in Hawaii once.  The sand is actually ground-up lava.  It was illegal to remove sand from the beach, but I had some in my shoes.

There was also a green-sand beach there, too.  I have no idea what made it green. I'm not sure I _wanted_ to know.....


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 13, 2022)

jujube said:


> I went to a black-sand beach in Hawaii once.  The sand is actually ground-up lava.  It was illegal to remove sand from the beach, but I had some in my shoes.
> 
> There was also a green-sand beach there, too.  I have no idea what made it green. I'm not sure I _wanted_ to know.....


Lanzarote has a Black Sand beach... most tourists refer to it as Lanzagrotty


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 13, 2022)

This is a picture of 7 President's Beach in Long Branch, NJ where my son lives.  It was taken about 1/2 way in from the start of the sand.  After the Army Engineers got finished re-doing our beaches after the Sandy Hurricane, one now needs a beach buggy to get to the water line, or let themselves in for a good hike.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


OMG. I LOVE THE UPSIDE HOUSE. WERE YOU EVER IN IT HOLLY? Sorry, forgot I was on cap lock.


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 15, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Wildwood NJ
> View attachment 234234
> 
> View attachment 234235


I looked it up as I didn't really know where New Jersey was (my total ignorance) and no, I cannot name all states. It's very cool to live by the ocean, I cannot imagine...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 16, 2022)

Pappy said:


> OMG. I LOVE THE UPSIDE HOUSE. WERE YOU EVER IN IT HOLLY? Sorry, forgot I was on cap lock.


No Pappy, I didn't go in it.. there was already a family looking around it, so I didn't bother..


----------

